# NetworkManager and nm-applet

## UX.MAN

Hello there,

I have recently installed Gnome 3.10.0 and trying to make NetworkManager work. The daemon seems to be active:

```
# systemctl status NetworkManager

NetworkManager.service - Network Manager

   Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib64/systemd/system/NetworkManager.service; enabled)

   Active: active (running) since Fri 2014-03-28 10:36:35 ART; 1h 15min ago

 Main PID: 1753 (NetworkManager)

   CGroup: /system.slice/NetworkManager.service

           ├─1753 /usr/sbin/NetworkManager --no-daemon

           └─1808 /sbin/dhcpcd -B -K -L -G -c /usr/libexec/nm-dhcp-client.action enp8s0

Mar 28 10:36:43 baldor NetworkManager[1753]: <info> (enp8s0): device state change: ip-config -> secondaries (reason 'none') [70 90 0]

Mar 28 10:36:43 baldor NetworkManager[1753]: <info> Activation (enp8s0) Stage 5 of 5 (IPv4 Commit) complete.

Mar 28 10:36:43 baldor NetworkManager[1753]: <info> (enp8s0): device state change: secondaries -> activated (reason 'none') [90 100 0]

Mar 28 10:36:44 baldor NetworkManager[1753]: <info> NetworkManager state is now CONNECTED_GLOBAL

Mar 28 10:36:44 baldor NetworkManager[1753]: <info> Policy set 'Wired connection 1' (enp8s0) as default for IPv4 routing and DNS.

Mar 28 10:36:44 baldor NetworkManager[1753]: <info> Activation (enp8s0) successful, device activated.

Mar 28 10:36:57 baldor NetworkManager[1753]: <info> (enp8s0): IP6 addrconf timed out or failed.

Mar 28 10:36:57 baldor NetworkManager[1753]: <info> Activation (enp8s0) Stage 4 of 5 (IPv6 Configure Timeout) scheduled...

Mar 28 10:36:57 baldor NetworkManager[1753]: <info> Activation (enp8s0) Stage 4 of 5 (IPv6 Configure Timeout) started...

Mar 28 10:36:57 baldor NetworkManager[1753]: <info> Activation (enp8s0) Stage 4 of 5 (IPv6 Configure Timeout) complete.
```

But the nm-applet is not loading, and when I try to manually execute it I'm getting this error message:

```
$ nm-applet 

** (nm-applet:5405): WARNING **: Could not initialize NMClient /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager: Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.120" (uid=1000 pid=5405 comm="nm-applet ") interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" member="GetAll" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" (uid=0 pid=1753 comm="/usr/sbin/NetworkManager --no-daemon ")

```

I have tried to emerge the whole system with 

```
emerge -e @system ; revdep-rebuild -i
```

 just to make sure that there where no broken packages/libraries, but it didn't really solve this problem. As for what I can read on the message, there seems to be some kind of dbus policy problem but have no clue of what it is.

----------

## eccerr0r

Just being Captain Obvious here but I guess that happens a lot anyway:

I noted that gnome-control-center-3.10 seems to now incorporate nm-applet functionality and running it is redundant?

Do you see network information in your gnome control center (which includes power, date, time, and control panel) functionality?

----------

## UX.MAN

Indeed!

I had to kill the nm-applet before executing it, because I didn't know where its log would be. So after killing it, I was able to execute nm-applet and got the error I pasted before.

----------

